
Show HN: Learn Evolutionary Algorithms with Python Notebooks - shahinrostami
https://store.shahinrostami.com/product/practical-evolutionary-algorithms-book/
======
juleemakeup
That is so cool. And complicated.

~~~
shahinrostami
Thank you :) do you have any ideas on how I can make it more friendly (less
complicated)?

